# FP Question



## JBCustomPens (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

Can you use a FP cartridge after it has been inserted, and then taken out? I need to adjust a nib. Thanks.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have never had a problem doing it, but I have only let it sit for a few minutes while I adjust.  My only concern would be leaving it sit for days and days, as it might dry out a bit and cause a problem then.    

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 27, 2010)

cbatzi01 said:


> I have never had a problem doing it, but I have only let it sit for a few minutes while I adjust.  My only concern would be leaving it sit for days and days, as it might dry out a bit and cause a problem then.
> 
> Good luck!
> Chris



Thanks!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure, but just taking out the cartridge does not remove all of the ink.  If you want to avoid inky fingers, you will also need to clean the nib prior to adjusting it.  

Or you can just adjust the nib with the cartridge installed.


----------

